# August Photography Competition: Oddities and Anomalies



## teuchter (Aug 4, 2008)

So, I hereby decree that this month's theme shall be:

*Oddities and Anomalies.*

Interpret that as you will. I hope this will produce some interesting images.

Have fun! Usual rules apply.
* It is encouraged but not essential that people enter new photos
* Up to 3 pictures allowed per person
* Post up the link, not the picture
* All entries must be in by 31st August, by the stroke of midnight
* Only use pictures you photographed yourself
* If you edit the picture then tell us what you did
* Please don’t change pictures once you have entered them
* Please remember to take all personal belongings with you when you leave the train.


Voting:

* Starts on 1st September and ends on 3rd September
* Anyone can vote, you don't have to have entered.
* Vote for your 1st, 2nd and 3rd favourites. 1st choice is worth 3 points, 2nd choice is worth 2 points and 3rd choice is worth 1 point.
* The entry with the most points wins and chooses the next theme.

Thumbs are here.


----------



## e19896 (Aug 4, 2008)

Oddities and Anomalies.  Same self imposed rule just one, self portrait of myself..


----------



## Firky (Aug 4, 2008)

Damn it! enumbers stole my idea.

1] Untitled.


----------



## alef (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm still thinking about this theme, no interpretation leaps out at me, which I suppose is a good thing.


----------



## alef (Aug 5, 2008)

OK, found one. This is an old shot but I've never entered it before:
Slice of tomato


----------



## hiccup (Aug 5, 2008)

alef said:


> OK, found one. This is an old shot but I've never entered it before:
> Slice of tomato



I'm sure I've seen that somewhere before


----------



## e19896 (Aug 5, 2008)

firky said:


> Damn it! enumbers stole my idea.
> 
> 1] Untitled.



*first in and all that, no three of us looked at the subject and thought erm self image time and i did think would this be excepted seems to have been your thought as well lets see what happens..*


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 5, 2008)

1 - My camera 

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3109/2734389907_b929dbdb58_o.jpg

2 - What is it ? 

http://www.btinternet.com/~stowupland/start/slides/start2.jpg

3 - The Camera and Art

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3165/2734521201_f381e4039c_o.jpg


----------



## Barking_Mad (Aug 5, 2008)

Entry 1: 3 Steps to Heaven?

Entry 2: Mooo've Over


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 5, 2008)

1. Invasion


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 5, 2008)

Entry withdrawn as I'm fairly sure I've entered it before.


----------



## alef (Aug 5, 2008)

hiccup said:


> I'm sure I've seen that somewhere before



Maybe I have already entered it, though can't remember which theme it would have been. I'll withdraw it and find something unfamiliar...


----------



## teuchter (Aug 5, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> 1. Invasion



I like this one.


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 6, 2008)

SpookyFrank said:


> Entry withdrawn as I'm fairly sure I've entered it before.



I think it is ok to enter it again as long as it was not the winner last time. I am sure I have seen a few images pulled out of the bag more than once.


----------



## hiccup (Aug 6, 2008)

alef said:


> Maybe I have already entered it, though can't remember which theme it would have been. I'll withdraw it and find something unfamiliar...



Might have just been on a monthly photo thread or something. No need to withdraw it!


----------



## zoltan (Aug 6, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> 1. Invasion




invader= teh


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 6, 2008)

stowpirate said:


> I think it is ok to enter it again as long as it was not the winner last time. I am sure I have seen a few images pulled out of the bag more than once.



In that case, I am reinstating my first entry: Smile


----------



## adsr (Aug 8, 2008)

Darling I love you:

http://flickr.com/photos/whoisthatfreakwiththecamera/2564778658/


----------



## mort (Aug 9, 2008)

Shit, I completely missed last months competiton.  

Anyway, here's my first go this month.   

The Grey


----------



## teuchter (Aug 9, 2008)

Thumbnails updated.


----------



## Addy (Aug 10, 2008)

My first...













joke


----------



## Pavlik (Aug 12, 2008)

.........


----------



## Pavlik (Aug 12, 2008)

'Cauchemar'
http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/9352/012jpgsh1.jpg

'Wings of a Dove'
http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/2200/bang003ig4.jpg

'Beauty'
http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/7304/photo016yl1.jpg


----------



## kropotkin (Aug 12, 2008)

First one
eggplant

Second (I may have used this one before- I hope not)
Yellow


----------



## g force (Aug 12, 2008)

HR Giger

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2010/2438997750_57ea5bca91_b.jpg


----------



## Forkboy (Aug 12, 2008)

Departures of my mind:

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3112/2756623375_12c06450bd_o.jpg


----------



## teuchter (Aug 12, 2008)

Forkboy said:


> Departures of my mind:
> 
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3112/2756623375_12c06450bd_o.jpg


.


----------



## Forkboy (Aug 12, 2008)

I actually think the CP version i did has a better colour to it..

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3276/2757506622_64df10d817_b.jpg


----------



## alef (Aug 13, 2008)

Forkboy said:


> Departures of my mind:
> 
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3112/2756623375_12c06450bd_o.jpg



I find the colours in this one a bit nicer on the eye than your second version.


----------



## alef (Aug 13, 2008)

kropotkin said:


> First one
> eggplant
> 
> Second (I may have used this one before- I hope not)
> Yellow



Both fit the theme perfectly and are well executed photos, but I assume it's someone else's art?


----------



## alef (Aug 13, 2008)

Pavlik said:


> 'Cauchemar'
> http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/9352/012jpgsh1.jpg
> 
> 'Wings of a Dove'
> ...



Those are all excellent, each in a very different way.


----------



## alef (Aug 13, 2008)

hiccup said:


> Might have just been on a monthly photo thread or something. No need to withdraw it!



Well I would like to try to enter something new, but this is quite a different theme. Not easy to just find oddities...*









_*And the weather is absolutely fucking awful_


----------



## teuchter (Aug 13, 2008)

Forkboy said:


> I actually think the CP version i did has a better colour to it..
> 
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3276/2757506622_64df10d817_b.jpg



Which one are you submitting, then?


----------



## Pavlik (Aug 13, 2008)

alef said:


> Those are all excellent, each in a very different way.



thanks. 
I've been using a hideous little Ixus 40 lately, which is so small that I can't actually hold it still enough to take a picture in focus most of the time.

That woman was facing me when I first noticed her and she gave me a bit of a  with her bulging pink eyes and prune-like flesh.


----------



## kropotkin (Aug 13, 2008)

alef said:


> Both fit the theme perfectly and are well executed photos, but I assume it's someone else's art?


Ah yes- both were just finds.
I forgot to look at the OP- is it only things we have done ourselves?


----------



## alef (Aug 13, 2008)

kropotkin said:


> Ah yes- both were just finds.
> I forgot to look at the OP- is it only things we have done ourselves?



There are no specific rules on it, and it is rather subjective since these are still your photos. It is you who chose the composition, angle, etc and to put them in this competition. But the central idea is someone else's so you won't get my vote, others may disagree.


----------



## tom_craggs (Aug 13, 2008)

Pavlik said:


> 'Beauty'
> http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/7304/photo016yl1.jpg



Reminds me of a very famous Martin Parr shot. Good work.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 13, 2008)

tom_craggs said:


> Reminds me of a very famous Martin Parr shot. Good work.



Made me think of Martin Parr too.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 15, 2008)

Poking through


----------



## hiccup (Aug 15, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Poking through



Is that from the aerial walkway in Kew Gardens?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 15, 2008)

Yep, spent the afternoon in the gardens. That's in the direction of Wembley so i'm assuming its part of the big Willesden estates? Looked very spooky poking up through the trees. Could see the Ally Pally mast to the south west as well


----------



## Pavlik (Aug 16, 2008)

tom_craggs said:


> Reminds me of a very famous Martin Parr shot. Good work.





teuchter said:


> Made me think of Martin Parr too.


I've never heard of him tbh but i had a look at the one you meant after reading these posts.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Aug 20, 2008)

My first entry this month:-

Gnomus

Clue - look in the bottom left corner.


----------



## alef (Aug 22, 2008)

This is not an easy theme to enter. I've been trying to keep my eyes and mind open to 'oddities' but thus far not managing anything. It's a bit like trying to plan the unexpected, predict the unpredictable, think the unthinkable, etc clichés...


----------



## hiccup (Aug 22, 2008)

I agree, I've not found it easy. Not that's a criticism really.

Might have to construct some oddities of my own and photograph them.


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Aug 22, 2008)

Here is my entry White man on the Ramblas


----------



## girasol (Aug 22, 2008)

1st Entry: Undressed for the occasion

2nd Entry: Blink and you'll miss it (aka tiny doorwary)

3rd Entry: La Danse


----------



## alef (Aug 22, 2008)

Just thought of one oldie that perhaps qualifies. I have entered it before, but I'm still proud of it and so will give it a second whirl:
Floating eggs (direct link)


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 22, 2008)

where'd she come from?


----------



## e19896 (Aug 23, 2008)

Garry Glitter


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 23, 2008)

e19896 said:


> Garry Glitter






You naughty...


----------



## e19896 (Aug 23, 2008)

quimcunx said:


> You naughty...



It was going to be all that glitters is not gold.. It was there, and we thought erm glitter do not ask us why or where it come from.. but cool (well we at least think so) goes of laughing as someone got the joke..


----------



## teuchter (Aug 23, 2008)

Some good entries so far.

Thumbs updated.




By the way ... I am going to be away from the 30th, so won't be able to do the final thumbs update or the count at the end - any volunteers?


----------



## hiccup (Aug 24, 2008)

I'll update the thumbs. Might leave the count to someone else though.


----------



## Hyb (Aug 26, 2008)

Entry 1: Looking Glass

Entry 2: Prehistoric Fairy


----------



## big eejit (Aug 26, 2008)

My first entry for a while:

Trunk-ated


----------



## mitochondria (Aug 26, 2008)

slow swans

(levels, crop)


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 26, 2008)

Two from me

Golden Eye 

cropped from original

Are They With Me?


----------



## chooch (Aug 26, 2008)

First entry: Bar Tele.
Cropped, contrast tinkered with.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 27, 2008)

Thumbs updated.


----------



## big eejit (Aug 27, 2008)

Monkey Christ

Completely jiggered about in Photoshop.


----------



## Pavlik (Aug 28, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Golden Eye



 just had my first look at the thumbs this month and i like that


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 28, 2008)

Pavlik said:


> just had my first look at the thumbs this month and i like that



Thank you  - taken while walking back to our hotel one night in Bruges last weekend. I'm surprised it came out okay given the amount of Belgian beer I had consumed


----------



## e19896 (Aug 29, 2008)

fooling around and being paid

it was only going to be one again from me, but this happened as i was walking through Sheffield, just much the same as the glitter image it just jumped..


----------



## alef (Aug 29, 2008)

hiccup said:


> I'll update the thumbs. Might leave the count to someone else though.



I'll have a go at counting. Think I could probably do it quite quickly by cutting and pasting into a spreadsheet if everyone types their votes in a similar way.

So, may I please request that when voting starts (Monday) people use an identical format, say:

*1. photographer: title
2. photographer: title
3. photographer: title*

(Chances are that it's less effort to do it the old way than badger people over this issue when it's inevitably ignored, but worth a shot?)


----------



## teuchter (Aug 29, 2008)

alef said:


> I'll have a go at counting. Think I could probably do it quite quickly by cutting and pasting into a spreadsheet if everyone types their votes in a similar way.
> 
> So, may I please request that when voting starts (Monday) people use an identical format, say:
> 
> ...



Cybertect wrote some kind of thingy to do this a few months back... perhaps you should ask him:

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=7584352&postcount=252


----------



## teuchter (Aug 29, 2008)

Thumbs updated.

Thanks to hiccup who has volunteered to take charge from now on.


----------



## big eejit (Aug 30, 2008)

My final entry:

Tea and tranquilisers

(Desaturated background.)


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 30, 2008)

2. Time

3. Stairway to Heaven


----------



## hiccup (Aug 31, 2008)

Thumbnails

Any more for any more?


----------



## SteveJB (Aug 31, 2008)

Bird on a wire

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3296/2814491824_ac8fea1048.jpg


----------



## chooch (Aug 31, 2008)

Go on then.

Romano.
Cropped. Contrast-boosted. Sharpened some.


----------



## hiccup (Aug 31, 2008)

Thumbs


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 31, 2008)

Just a couple of old ones from me this month.

1. Box
2. Sign


----------



## cybertect (Aug 31, 2008)

Might as well throw this one in: Lilliput Bus


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 31, 2008)

bums up


----------



## learydeary (Aug 31, 2008)

Olympics site - through a window inthe fence


----------



## hiccup (Sep 1, 2008)

OMG it's the final thumbs


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 1, 2008)

i'm in internet cafe land so i'm going to do a quick scan and vote for whatever grabs my attention first

1. refused as fuck - time.                 I like clocks 
2. spookyfrank - smile.                good use of spray paint imo
3. cybertect - liliput bus.          just because he looks such a knob


----------



## kropotkin (Sep 1, 2008)

1 Refused as fuck - Stairway to Heaven 
2 Barking_Mad: Mooo've Over
3 Refused as fuck: Invasion

I really liked some of the shots this time.


----------



## chooch (Sep 1, 2008)

1. Barking Mad - moove over
2. Big eejit - tea and tranquilisers
3. Spooky Frank - smile


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 1, 2008)

1. QueenOfGoths - Golden Eye
2. Refused as fuck - Time
3. Hyb - Looking Glass


----------



## SteveJB (Sep 1, 2008)

1. Barking Mad - moove over
2. SpookyFrank - Smile
3. Pavlik - Beauty


----------



## dlx1 (Sep 1, 2008)

1. Wings of a Dove - Pavlik 
2. Undressed for the occasion - Iemanja
3. Eggplant - kropotkin


 Cauchemar - Pavlik _What this ?_


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 1, 2008)

1. SpookyFrank: Smile
2. kropotkin: eggplant
3. disco dave 2000: White man on the Ramblas


----------



## alef (Sep 1, 2008)

Think I've got a vote counting system I'm happy with. Cut & paste into a spreadsheet and use COUNTIF and SUMIF against a list of entries. Just learned I can use LOWER to avoid upper/lowercase issues. 

Doing it by hand I would sometimes lose my place and have to start again.... anyway, </geek> as you were!


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 1, 2008)

1.Pavlik: Beauty
2.kropotkin: Yellow
3.big eejit: Trunk-ated


----------



## rekil (Sep 2, 2008)

1: Refused as fuck - Stairway to Heaven
2: e19896: Garry Glitter
3: QueenOfGoths: Golden Eye


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 2, 2008)

dlx1 said:


> Cauchemar - Pavlik _What this ?_


It's my son pushing his face into the insect mesh door of our tent.
I couldn't tell if it was clear enough to see as I've been on so many crap computers lately.


----------



## e19896 (Sep 2, 2008)

*1Pavlik: Beauty 

2 Forkboy: Departures of my mind

3 Mort: The Grey *


----------



## alef (Sep 2, 2008)

1. pavlik: beauty
2. SpookyFrank: Smile
3. refused as fuck: stairway to heaven


----------



## LadyLDN (Sep 2, 2008)

1. Barking_Mad: Mooo've Over
2. QueenOfGoths: Golden Eye
3. Pavlik: Beauty


----------



## Crispy (Sep 2, 2008)

1. e19896: Garry Glitter
2. Paulie Tandoori - Bums up
3. Pavlik: Beauty


----------



## e19896 (Sep 2, 2008)

Crispy said:


> 1. e19896: Garry Glitter



Thanks and what was just a joke and comment of the news at the time it gets votes and from your good self means a lot, looking at the image i can see why it haunts me in that way as well? all to fucking odd was that bike and the omnipresent news on the same subject, as though he had come along..

He used to practice in a garage just a little up the road from where we took the image, and i have no doubt he would have gone through said park, this adds more to the image as we had the same thought and conversation, erm glitter in this park and so fourth well back to the votes..


----------



## Crispy (Sep 2, 2008)

I thought the title was shit, but the photo was good


----------



## e19896 (Sep 2, 2008)

Crispy said:


> I thought the title was shit, but the photo was good



agreed


----------



## EddyBlack (Sep 2, 2008)

QueenOfGoths: Golden Eye

Refused as fuck - Stairway to Heaven

Barking_Mad: Mooo've Over


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 2, 2008)

1. Pavlik - Beauty
2. Disco Dave 2000 - White Man on the Ramblas
3. Paulie Tandoori - Bums Up


----------



## big eejit (Sep 2, 2008)

1. Refused as fuck - stairway to heaven
2. chooch - romano
3. kropotkin - yellow


----------



## blueplume (Sep 3, 2008)

1- hyb, looking glass
2- queen of goths, golden eye
3- pavlik, beauty

adsr, darling : charming


----------



## hiccup (Sep 3, 2008)

1. Refused as fuck - Stairway to Heaven 
2. Pavlik: Beauty 
3. SpookyFrank: Smile 

Really liked big eejit: Trunk-ated  as well.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 3, 2008)

1. SpookyFrank: Smile
2. Refused as fuck: Invasion
3. Paulie Tandoori: Bums up


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 3, 2008)

1. big eejit: trunk-ated
2. Pavlik:  couchemar
3. Refused as fuck:  Invasion


----------



## alef (Sep 4, 2008)

Congrats, pavlik! Here are the top five for votes...

*18	pavlik: beauty*
15	refused as fuck: stairway to heaven
14	spookyfrank: smile
12	barking mad: moove over
11	queenofgoths: golden eye







*pavlik: beauty*


----------



## hiccup (Sep 4, 2008)

Congratulations


----------



## dlx1 (Sep 4, 2008)

Congrat

:lobster:


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 4, 2008)

I had a feeling that one was going to win -  its so horrible it could not fail !!!


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 4, 2008)

Well, fandabidozee! 
I never thought for a minute that picture would be a competition winner.

Where's the list of theme's gone by then?
Better get my thinking cap on.


----------



## alef (Sep 4, 2008)

Pavlik said:


> Well, fandabidozee!
> I never thought for a minute that picture would be a competition winner.
> 
> Where's the list of theme's gone by then?
> Better get my thinking cap on.



My work has blocked the winners' gallery claiming it's a gaming page 

One of the links on this page lists all the themes:
http://www.urban75.org/photos/comp/


----------



## Crispy (Sep 4, 2008)

http://www.urban75.org/photos/comp/sitemap.html

thumbs of above
http://www.urban75.org/photos/comp/thumbs.html

it's a really good selection of photos 
I reckon we should get them all printed and do an exhibition


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 4, 2008)

Well done Pavlik - great photo!


----------



## e19896 (Sep 4, 2008)

Crispy said:


> http://www.urban75.org/photos/comp/sitemap.html
> 
> thumbs of above
> http://www.urban75.org/photos/comp/thumbs.html
> ...



fuck what a thought? well done Pavlik it was there is our last top ten, and we debated contemplated and decided it was just to good not to be voted for and i like your choice of subject for September..

if there is going to be an exhibition count me in with helping i would be well up for this, and i have refused countless offers for me to do one on my own but a collective one well we are talking..


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks for the votes and kind words guys. 
It only took me two years to scramble my way to the top. 

Seriously though, entering this competition has really helped to improve my photographic skills (mostly because it was driving me mad not getting many votes).

so a big  to one and all.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 4, 2008)

good stuff pavlik  (i think! )


----------



## chooch (Sep 4, 2008)

Aye. Well done


----------



## teuchter (Sep 16, 2008)

A belated congratulations to Pavlik. That is the one I suspected would win, and if I'd been around to vote it probably would have got mine too. Refused as fuck's "Invasion" would probably have gotten my second vote.


----------

